# Vista Rover



## jeep44

Here's a bike I found on CL for $50 yesterday, just a few miles from my house. The seller claimed it was a 1970, which I have no way of verifying, but based on bike ads on eBay, is probably pretty close. I have not been able to find out much of anything about these bikes, other than a short thread on Ratrodbikes,and another on Schwinnbikes.com. Supposedly, a group of dealers who had lost their Schwinn dealerships in the late '60s formed a group (N.I.D.A.= National Independent distributor Associates), and contracted a line of bikes from Columbia. They also had 10-speeds and 'muscle bikes'.
   This bike is totally original, down to the 'Vista' grips, and rather suprisingly,
'Vista' branded tires. It had a very vintage folding child seat on it when I got it. Here's a group of photos, starting with the bike as I got it, and ending with it after a very cursory cleaning.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

It may have the same serial numbering as parent co. Westfield/Columbia. In which case, a 70 would have a number starting with S or W. Definitely looks to be from that period, surely competiotion to Schwinn's Typhoon. Sweet ride!


----------



## jeep44

I had forgotten about that-The serial number is W229694, so it would indeed seem to be a 1970, according to "MrColumbia". The sellers had stated it was a '70, and I did not ask them how they knew.


----------



## dcstrack

My girlfriend has the same bike in red and white and it is really rusted out.  I would really like to restore it for her for her birthday because she loves the old thing.  I can't seem to find any parts for it.  Is there anyway that you would like to make a wonderful woman extreemly happy and make a good profit in the process?  I'm probably guessing you wouldn't, but I thought it would be worth a shot to ask.


----------



## dcstrack

Where did you find it because my girlfriend has the same Bike in Red and white in Bad condition that I would like to restore for her for her birthday but can not find any parts for.  I can't tell you how happy you would make her if I could find one or parts for it.


----------



## Olivasayana

We had a Vista dealer in Farmville Va. during the 60s and 70s, (Shannaberger and Sons). Vista was an economy line of Ross, but they were well made. They were manufactured in Allentown Pennsylvania. I got a red one in 1972 for Christmas. I was very proud of it, and rode it for many years and for a lot of miles.


----------

